# T-Slot bit



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I recently got a T-slot bit(like a keyhole bit only slightly larger)from MLCS. Item #6333. I got it for making T-slots in jigs and fixtures rather than using commercially availiable T-track. When I use it with BJs dado jig (see link) I can only have about 5/8" of shank in the collet. Or the collet will rub on the template guide. Total length of bit is 2", Large diameter at bottom is 3/4" x 1/8". Is this safe?

www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/2617-dado-jig-plunge-router-508.jpg

Thanks, Rusty


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would be uncomfortable using a bit that way, less than half the shank in the collet. How thick is BJ's jig? 1/4" is plenty thick for a jig.


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Rusty

You may find it easier and safer to clamp two straight edges to your tabletop and/or work piece, spaced the width of your router apart and centered on your slot.

This will allow you to maintain a straight cut and keep the bit at the proper depth in the collet.

  Ric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty
With that bit (#6333) I would just use the router fence for that type of job but now for the standard key hole bit it should be fine.

The #6333 will pull out alot of chips unlike the small one.

Bj 

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Mike, my version of BJs dado jig is made of a left over plank of laminate flooring(about 5/16" thick). Also after setting up the jig, I first run a 3/8" straight bit which should ease some of the pressure on the bit. The brass t-guide has a barrel length of .201".

BJ, I made a new top and fence for my new table without the blue T-track. The cuts in question are to be made in the surface of the table. Once done, it will probably only be used with the fence.

Rusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi Rusty

A 1/8" of in.is good as a mile when it comes to router and brass guides, I just needed to reread your post to make sure what you said. 

That's to say if the router does not get tiped from one side or the other when you make the pass and because the jig if flat and the brass guide is in the slot it should stay flat to the stock and should be just fine when you make the pass. 

Bj


----------

